# Carron Valley Trails, Anyone Been?



## Mr Pig (9 Oct 2008)

A few of us are looking to go there next weekend. What's it like? Tame, bike/fat pig breaker?


----------



## GilesM (9 Oct 2008)

Mr Pig said:


> A few of us are looking to go there next weekend. What's it like? Tame, bike/fat pig breaker?



Mr Pig, I've been there a few times, it's pretty good, one slightly tricky but very short downhill section called "Kelpie Staircase" should be no problem, and if you really don't like the look of it you can easily walk this very short section. The last descent is good fun, lots of table tops for maximum air, last time I was there the higher parts were covered with a nice layer of frozen snow which made things interesting. It's quite short so if your are feeling fit a couple of laps is easily possible, or you can just take a short cut from the car park up to the top and do the final descent several times.

Keep away from front wheel landings and I'm sure you'll have a big smile on your face.

Have fun

http://www.forestry.gov.uk/forestry/INFD-6P6HMZ


----------



## Mr Pig (14 Oct 2008)

No one else been? just like to know if I'm going home in an ambulance! ;0)


----------



## GilesM (15 Oct 2008)

Mr Pig said:


> No one else been? just like to know if I'm going home in an ambulance! ;0)



Don't worry about it, it really isn't dangerous if ridden carefully and if any bits concern you just walk, especially the first time. 

Have fun


----------



## jassy-x (15 Oct 2008)

...hey Mr P...I take it this means your ruling out the forum ride then?????

......which day are you doing the Carron valley trails...if its on the Sunday (19th) we could maybe meet-up at Carron bridge for a chin-wag ????


----------



## Mr Pig (15 Oct 2008)

jassy-x said:


> I take it this means your ruling out the forum ride then?



Sorry, forgot all about that, but I wouldn't have been doing it anyway. I'm not up to that distance right now I don't think. Thanks for asking though :0)

We're going to that trail on Saturday 18th at about 8am. I was going to mail you and ask if you wanted to come although I thought you'd be busy on a Saturday? You're more than welcome if you can make it? Anyone is.


----------



## jassy-x (15 Oct 2008)

Mr Pig said:


> We're going to that trail on Saturday 18th at about 8am. I was going to mail you and ask if you wanted to come although I thought you'd be busy on a Saturday? You're more than welcome if you can make it? Anyone is.


.....cheers Mr P..I wouldn't mind doing that kind of stuff, but I havn't got the right bike for the job at the mo.....will have to invest in something a bit more rugged first........I cycled the Carron valley road on Sunday morning there, and was passed by at least 1/2 dozen cars with MTBs on racks....and I did think at the time that it's a shame to have all those good trails on my doorstep and not take advantage....definately something to think about for next year.....have a good one....


----------



## Mr Pig (15 Oct 2008)

Will try to :0) Let you know how it goes. Cheers guys.


----------



## Mr Pig (18 Oct 2008)

Well we drove over in the van this morning, teeming of rain! The Lord smiled though and it stayed off just about the whole time we were there, although there was plenty of standing water/puddles for us to splash through.

It was as tricky as I thought it might be but I didn't try to go too fast so only had one very minor off. Chickened out of the first stone staircase thing but turned out there were lots of them so just went down them. 

Went over the first double jump thing too fast and unintentionally took off! Kept both wheels on the ground over the rest of them. I'm too old and fat for that nonsense ;0)

As we were there very early in the morning, and it was a miserable day, we had the place to ourselves, although there were five cars with racks in the car park when we got back. The track was a lot shorter than I thought it would be, we normally do about three times that distance on a Saturday morning, so in future we might just go around again. Now that we know what it's like I think it'll be more fun the next time :0)

The thing is that I've got hills and trees out my back door! What I'd like to do is explore around where I live and string together an off road trail. That would be cool.


----------



## MichaelM (19 Oct 2008)

If you enjoyed Carron Valley, I'm sure you'll enjoy the Red and Blue routes at Glentress also. The Red is quite a bit longer than Carron Valley, with more climbing.


----------



## Mr Pig (19 Oct 2008)

MichaelM said:


> I'm sure you'll enjoy the Red and Blue routes at Glentress also.



I think I'd need a bit more practice before going somewhere busier, I'd feel like an idiot plodding around like an old man and holding everyone up ;0)

Are the red routes at Glentress similar to the red ones at Carron Valley? Of the blue ones are harder you can keep those! Carron Valley is about my stretch I think. 

I'm sure I'll end up at Glentress. My mates want to go and I'll be Mr Wimpy if I don't go.


----------



## MichaelM (19 Oct 2008)

I haven't been for a while, but I'd say that the Red at Glentress is similar to Carron Valley - but probably more intersting with fewer sections of fire road. There's quite a climb to the top, but much of it is on interesting singletrack.

The Blue is a very well laid surace (similar to the play park at Carron Valley) but the jumps are not as big (actually, I can't remember any jumps) - it's nice and swoopy :-)

Don't be concerned about others, there's all types there.


----------



## Mr Pig (19 Oct 2008)

MichaelM said:


> similar to the play park at Carron Valley



Play park? I don't remember seeing that. Whilst on the subject, I don't think that Carron Valley is very well signposted. I had printed off a map of the trails but at one point we were standing in the forest next to a sign post simply trying to work out where we were. All they needed to do was put numbers on the posts and mark the numbers on the map and you'd be able to tell exactly were you were at a glance. We headed for the car park not being 100% sure we'd done all the trails.


----------



## MichaelM (19 Oct 2008)

Mr Pig said:


> Play park?



The continuous swoopy, jumpy section at the end that pretty much brings yuo out at the car park.


----------



## Mr Pig (19 Oct 2008)

MichaelM said:


> The continuous swoopy, jumpy section at the end that pretty much brings you out at the car park.



Oh right. Yes, we did that. It's called the runway, final approach, that sort of thing? That's the bit where I accidentally took off over the first double jump! ;0)


----------



## GilesM (20 Oct 2008)

Mr Pig, glad you enjoyed yourself without any major incident. I'd say that if you managed okay at Carron Valley, Glentress would be no problem, the Blue is very easy and they have now added an extra Blue descent, this has a Blue and Red grade on each of the crests, one is a good jump if you have the speed, and the other is really just a roll over. As already mentioned the red is no more technical than Carron Valley, just longer with harder climbs, don't worry about getting in the way, there are lots of places to pull in and let others pass, and you definately won't be the slowest, additionally, each single track descent is in quite short sections, so it is quite easy to judge it so that you won't end up in the middle of much faster or much slower riders. Recent changes to the climb up have added a lot more single track, this is excellent. Glentress really is a superb mtb centre, once you've been a couple of times, you won't be able to keep away, master the red route, then there's the black, which is just amazing, the climbs are long and hard, but the descents just seem to go on for ever.

Have fun


----------



## Mr Pig (20 Oct 2008)

Thank you for the advice and encouragement. Talked about it, we are going to Glentress. Arn't all climbs hard? They are to me. 

Tell you what though. Two of us had hardtails on Saturday and one guy has a (quite old) Garry Fisher ridged MTB. So much for needing suspension. Guess who was blasting over the jumps and down the tracks the fastest? Not a fat pig who was bringing up the rear, that's for sure ;0)


----------



## GilesM (20 Oct 2008)

Mr Pig said:


> Thank you for the advice and encouragement. Talked about it, we are going to Glentress. Arn't all climbs hard? They are to me.
> 
> Tell you what though. Two of us had hardtails on Saturday and one guy has a (quite old) Garry Fisher ridged MTB. So much for needing suspension. Guess who was blasting over the jumps and down the tracks the fastest? Not a fat pig who was bringing up the rear, that's for sure ;0)



Carron Valley trails are fairly smooth for most of the route, so I wouldn't expect the suspension to help so much, however there are a few descents on the Glentress red run that are much rougher. It also takes time to get used to the trails, some people (especially those with a lower concern for their own safety) will always be a bit quicker initially, as you get more experienced your limits will get closer to the limits of the bike.

Enjoy Glentress, and let us know how you get on.


----------



## Renard (26 Oct 2008)

I went to CV today and I beg to differ as the trails are pretty rough IMO. There has been a little work on the pipe dream to smooth it out where it was really bad, but the runway has deteriorated somewhat from how it originally was a couple of years ago. There is a lot less fireroad since the new sections were put in last year. As far as Kelpies is concerned you will be fine if you roll up and over it. I find that there is a big rock which makes you take a line to the left on the approach although the ideal line is down the right side of the ramp.


----------



## Mr Pig (26 Oct 2008)

Kelpies is the first stone staircase ramp thing that you come to? I chickened out of that. One one of us did it actually. I didn't think that any of the rest of it was too rough, it was kind of what I was expecting, but I think I'd crash on anything much harder that that.


----------



## Renard (27 Oct 2008)

Yeah the one after you have got to the very top and before you go back into the trees. 

BTW when I say that CV is rough I don't mean technical just rocky. You should manage GT ok although the climb up to the view point before spooky wood is tougher than anything at CV. To maximise fun on the way back down I recommend taking the blue route return after the Super G section (just for electric blue and the new section down falla brae which are superb for getting some speed).


----------



## Stig-OT-Dump (31 May 2010)

Is it worth my while taking my lad (8) to Carron? He's got his first geared bike (hardtail) and likes trails - can't manage too much technical stuff but likes single track.

He was over at Cathkin Braes today and enjoyed himself but I'd like to take him to some other places. All suggestions welcome.


----------



## GilesM (1 Jun 2010)

Stig-OT-Dump said:


> Is it worth my while taking my lad (8) to Carron? He's got his first geared bike (hardtail) and likes trails - can't manage too much technical stuff but likes single track.
> 
> He was over at Cathkin Braes today and enjoyed himself but I'd like to take him to some other places. All suggestions welcome.



I don't think Carron valley is really ideal for a boy that age, there is only really one trail and although it's not very technical, it could be quite a struggle, I would take him to Glentress where you could introduce him to things via the green run and then slowly move him up with bits of the Blue.


----------



## Stig-OT-Dump (1 Jun 2010)

Thanks Giles, much appreciated.
Stig


----------

